# Ganz von Anfang Liter berechnen



## Newfish (12. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,

Wir möchten in unseren Garten einen Teich mit wasserfall bauen. Ohne Fische, wenig Pflanzen. Ab und zu Hunde, die erfrischen 

Soweit die Planung, an der Umsetzung hapert es etwas. 
Der Teich soll in etwa 2,5 m breit, 2 m lang und ein Meter tief sein. Der Wasserfall soll eine Höhe von 1,20 m haben und eine Breite von 50 cm. Dabei soll der Teich nicht quadratisch und nicht rund sein sondern ungleichmäßig so oval. Wie berechne ich das Volumen? Wie oft sollte das Wasser umgewälzt werden? Und wie viel Liter muss der Filter fassen? Schonmal danke für eure Antworten liebe Grüße


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Aug. 2018)

Über den Daumen würde ich rechnen:
2,5 x 2 x 1 = 25dm x 20dm x 10dm = 5000 Liter

Da die Wände nicht senkrecht sind, teile ich alles durch 2. Bleiben ca 2500 Liter.
Durch die runde/ovale Form müßte man allerdings auf 2000 Liter korrigieren.

Für den Augenblick reicht der Überschlag, genau sagt es dann die Wasseruhr.
(Ich habe eine Wasseruhr im Gartenschlauch zum Teich füllen. Auch sehe ich so, wieviel ich immer Nachfüllen muß.)

Nachhilfe Mathematik: https://de.wikihow.com/Die-Fläche-einer-Ellipse-berechnen
Also zuerst die Fläche des Ovals berechnen, mal die Tiefe nehmen und das Ganze durch 2 teilen.


----------



## Newfish (12. Aug. 2018)

So habe ich auch gerechnet. Und bin ebenfalls auf 2500 liter gekommen. Mein bruder meint allerdings 5000l. Da man einen kreis nicht mit LxB rechnen kann, sondern mit durchmesser. 
Reicht das dann wenn 1250L die stunde umgewälzt werden?


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Aug. 2018)

Wie kommt denn dein Bruder auf 5000 Liter? Zeige mal seine Formeln/Maße!

Ohne Fisch brauchst du eigentlich garkeine Umwälzung.
Eine bestimmte Umwälzung braucht man, um die Kacke der Fische abzubauen.

Ganz ohne Filter/Pumpe ist es ein Naturteich.
Klar, für den Wasserfall braucht es schon eine Pumpe.
Warte noch einige Beiträge, da sagt bestimmt jemand etwas zur benötigen Pumpenleistung.


----------



## Newfish (12. Aug. 2018)

2 x 2,5 x 1 = 5qm , 5qm x1000 = 5000qdm = 5000l

Seine Rechnung


----------



## Joachim (12. Aug. 2018)

Da hat er aber nen Quader berechnet oder irre ich?

Wir haben auch einen Pflanzenteich, ohne jegliche Pumpe/Filter - das machen ja die Pflanzen. Für den Wasserfall, müsste man erstmal mehr Daten haben um da eine Liter-Berechnung zu machen. Wie breit soll der werden und soll er nur minimal plätschern oder ordentlich?


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Aug. 2018)

Richtig, ein eckiger Teich mit senkrechten Wänden ist ein Quader. Da passen 5000 Liter rein.

Sieht euer Teich so aus?
If 'Ja' Then '5000 Liter'; Else 'viel weniger'.

Wasserfall: Höhe und Breite wurden ja schon genannt.


----------



## Newfish (12. Aug. 2018)

Unser teich steht ja noch gar nicht. Ich häng mal ein bild dran, wie er von der form aussehen soll..der wasserfall soll an der höchstenstelle 1,2m sein und so 60cm breit.
Er soll flachabfallend sein und an tiefsterstelle 80cm (der teich.) Plätschern soll er so mittel.nicht nur tröpfchen und nicht wie ein strahl


----------



## jolantha (13. Aug. 2018)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter 
https://rechneronline.de/liter/becken.php


----------



## Newfish (13. Aug. 2018)

Danke jolantha.

Nach einiger recherche sind wir nun mit den maßen kleiner geworden (wasserfallbreite 30cm und höhe 90cm). Und haben das so verstanden, dass die literanzahl des gesamten teiches für die pumpe irrelevant ist. Sondern es auf die wasserfallbreite und förderhöhe ankommt. Ist das korrekt?


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Aug. 2018)

bei der Höhe und Breite sollte die Pumpe zwischen 4000 + 5000 l/h bringen . Das heißt aber auch das der Teich 2x pro Stunde durchgewirbelt wird, du könntest den Wasserfall auch schmaler machen und eine kleinere Pumpe wählen.


----------



## Newfish (13. Aug. 2018)

Ne schmäler möchten wir den nicht haben. Könnt ihr eine Pumpe empfehlen? Wichtig ist, das sie über solar läuft.
Muss es zwingend eine wasserfallpumpe sein? Oder kann man das auch mit einer normalen Pumpe bewerkstelligen?


----------



## Joachim (13. Aug. 2018)

Ich denke gesucht ist also eine Bachlaufpumpe mit 3.500 - 5.000 Liter/h Leistung und solar betrieben. 

Mangels Erfahrung möchte ich jetzt keine konkrete empfehlen, aber was ich so auf die Schnelle gesehen habe wirst du mit 150-270 Euro ca. rechnen müssen für Komplettsets. Da du keine Fische hast/haben möchtest, sehe ich bei Solar nur wenige Probleme, aber nicht keine. Auch im Wasserfall/Bachlauf tummelt sich Leben, das teils ein jehes Ende findet, wenn die Pumpe Bewölkungsbedingt längere Zeit nicht läuft.

Ich weiß nicht ob es Solarpumpen mit Batteriespeicher gibt, das wäre freilich teurer, aber auch Wolkensicherer.


----------



## Newfish (13. Aug. 2018)

Es gibt solarpumpen mit akku. Bei zb. Solarversand. Joachim, wo hast du die pumpen für diesen Preis gesehen? 
Lohnt es sich denn auf solar zu steigen? Oder sind die Stromkosten erschwinglich?


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Aug. 2018)

Mit ca. 30 W/h musst du rechnen.


----------



## Joachim (13. Aug. 2018)

Ohne das ich den Laden kenne oder werten möchte!

https://www.solarversand.de/solar-teichpumpen/komplettsets/bachlauf-filterpumpen/

http://bfy.tw/JOUm


----------



## Newfish (13. Aug. 2018)

Mal ein alternativ gedanke: 
Man nimmt eine pumpe, die über strom läuft. Schaltet diese aber nur an, wenn man den Wasserfall laufen lassen möchte.
Baut zusätzlich einen teichbelüfter und Filter auf solar ein, der immer läuft. 
Oder man pflanzt pflanzen und lässt den Filter weg, und lässt nur den belüfter laufen?


----------



## troll20 (14. Aug. 2018)

Wenn Fische dann Filter, wenn Filter dann 24/7. 
Verstehen nur noch nicht so ganz warum Solar. Diese kleinen Dinger sind exgrem inektiv und mehr Umweltschutz als das was aus Steckdose kommt?
Ist das die homöopathische Dosis die alle brauchen um ihr gewissen zu beruhigen?
Genauso Schwachsinn wie Solarlämpchen für den Weg....


----------



## Newfish (14. Aug. 2018)

Troll20:
1. Keine fische
2. Solar weil Schrebergarten, und billiger im unterhalt


----------



## troll20 (18. Aug. 2018)

Naja was heißt billig im Unterhalt?
Keine Pumpe, wäre das günstigste. 
Pumpe generell für ein kleines Wasserspiel a 20,00€ und einem Stromverbrauch von 15 Watt pro Stunde . Evtl noch eine Funksteckdose für 10,00€ so das man auch das Ding noch dann benutzen kann wenn man es sehen und hören möchte.
Rechnen wir mal die 15 Watt für 10 Stunden die Woche x 30 Wochen, dann kommen da glatt 4500 Wattstunden raus oder besser 4,5 kwh.
Das dann * ganz teure 0,50€ macht doch glatt 2,25€. Wow
Was kostet nochmal das Solar dings im Einkauf???
Und wie lange hält der chinakracher .......


----------



## teichinteressent (18. Aug. 2018)

Statt Funksteckdose würde ich eine Steckdose mit Bewegungsmelder nehmen.
Stellst du auf 10 Minuten ein und es läuft nur wenn du da bist.


----------



## DbSam (18. Aug. 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Steckdose mit Bewegungsmelder


Komische Idee ... 
Da muss man ja andauernd an der Steckdose vorbei rennen und kann nicht mal 'ne Weile am Tisch sitzen oder auf der Liege relaxen.
Außerdem besteht die Gefahr, dass man bei dieser Rennerei das kostbare Bier verschüttet ... 

Fazit:
Nur für Hektiker geeignet.
Die können die Zeit dann gern auch auf zwei oder drei Minuten einstellen ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichinteressent (18. Aug. 2018)

Keine Ahnung, warum du die Steckdose im Keller einbaust.

Meinen Wasserfall habe ich genau so eingeschaltet. Der Melder wurde so installiert, daß er beim Betreten des Gartens die Pumpe eingeschaltet hat.


----------



## DbSam (18. Aug. 2018)

Es gibt so Dinge, da ziehe ich Bewegungsmelder nicht einmal in die nähere Auswahl ein ...
Eine wassertechnische Anlage in einem Schrebergarten gehört dazu. 

Da stecke ich einen Stecker in die Steckdose oder drücke auf einen Schalter und fertig.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ein Wasserfall gehört übrigens auch dazu.


----------



## troll20 (19. Aug. 2018)

Vor allem wenn man Nachts  von der ständig angehenden Pumpe geweckt wird nur weil eine Motte vorbei düst, halte ich Bewegungsmelder für nicht sinnvoll. 
Oder aber ein Tier schubst das Teil mal an und ab sofort wird das Wasser über den Rand gepumpt. Genauso wie bei starkem Wind der ein Blatt vor dem Bewegunsmelder rotieren lässt und der Wind bläst dir das Wasser über den Teichrand.
Nee nee dann lieber ein und aus schalten von Hand.


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Außerdem besteht die Gefahr, dass man bei dieser Rennerei das kostbare Bier verschüttet ...



Ich sehe das anders, wenn du von der Liege oder dem Stuhl aufstehst ist dein Glas ja leer. Und du...... aber meist deine Frau gehen eh in den Keller um Bier zu holen. Da sich das alle 15 min. wiederholt wäre zumindest bei dir ein  durchgängiger Betrieb gewährleistet.

Bei mir als Nichtbiertrinker käme nur ein Schalter in Frage.


----------



## DbSam (20. Aug. 2018)

... dann vertrocknest Du auf Deiner Liege.
 Da brauchste auch keinen Schalter mehr.


Gruß Carsten


----------

